# [SOLVED] disable login in antix



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

Is there a way to disable or bypass the login screen. I am the only user of this pc.


----------



## fisheater (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: disable login in antix*

SOURCE: http://antix.mepis.org/index.php?title=Main_Page

10. You can set the autologin feature of SLiM in antiX Control Centre. You can also toggle F1 at the login screen to choose your desired desktop.

That'll be two bits for doing your search!


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: disable login in antix*

Thanks! Will one byte be OK?


----------

